# Coming soon here



## Nersax

Hi everyone,

Could anyone help me translate these 3 sentences from English to Filipino, which will be used in a new international dating site:

"Coming soon here. A place where you will find your future love. Type in your email if you wish to receive a notification when we go live."

Here's what Google translator comes up with, but I'm sure it has a lot of errors: 
"malapit na dumating dito. lugar kung saan makikita mo ang iyong pag-ibig sa hinaharap. I-type ang iyong email kung nais mong makatanggap ng isang abiso kapag pumunta kami ng live."

Any help will be highly appreciated!


----------



## mataripis

Subaybayan dito.Isang dakong tagpuan ng mga taong magmamahalan. Isulat lamang dito ang inyong E-mail kung nais ninyong makatanggap ng pasabing hudyat sa sandaling ang Sistemang ito ay magsisimula na.


----------



## Nersax

mataripis said:


> Subaybayan dito.Isang dakong tagpuan ng mga taong magmamahalan. Isulat lamang dito ang inyong E-mail kung nais ninyong makatanggap ng pasabing hudyat sa sandaling ang Sistemang ito ay magsisimula na.


Mataripis, a huge thanks for your help!


----------

